# started first iui and wanted to talk about injections........



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

am i a woos or is it normal to feel quite emotional about this procedure? i am doing them myself (just done my third) as oposed to getting dh to do them. it stings when pushing in the plunger but irrelevant of that, i find it quite upsetting. it feels so medical and i thought it would be easier ie be given an epi pen to stick into my thigh! i am only going to give iui one pop as i am an old has been at 42 and recon my time has long past as i have been ttc for 2.5 years and despite having been pg successfully before i seem dried up and past it, all consultants think that although i know some women are lucky and still fertile in their 40's - my best friend same age knocks them out like rabbits which emotionally is definately putting a strain on our friendship. do you find it all hard? jox


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I know what you mean about it feeling so medical as it does hunnie.    For me Clomid was one thing but this, because of the injecting is something else!

The nurses said to be at first that some women find it very stressful - now I've been through my first cycle of IUI I understand why.

Injecting yourself is so hard and mine sting too.

Hear totally what you are saying hunnie and sympathise.

Im starting my second cycle now and cd5 is this Wwednesday and dreading the thought of the innjections again!


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi wiccanlady, good luck with your iui cycle, funny isn't it, the injections don't seem to get easier the more you do (not for me anyway). all the best jox


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

For me the injections got worse the more I did too!  The first I didn't blink, then progressively worse!  Weird eh!


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi kelway and wiccanlady,

know how you fell. Did my last cycle with injections and apart from the stinging had unsightly bruises all over my thighs (couldn't bring myself to inject into my TUMMY ). It felt very detached and medical and not very nice at all and didn't work. This cycle I used Clomid which felt less invasive but if this doesn't work I'm gonna go back to injectables. What chioce do I have?

Anyway, kelway, acupuncture and TCM are good for you, so you might find your body responds a lot better. I took three months off for alternative treatment and produced two big follies on Clomid alone - which nobody really expected. We're not past it, hun!

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I couldn't do my tummy - just didn't feel right!

Luckily I only had one huge bruise and I knew it'd come up straight away!


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi ladies, i do the tummy, i don't think it is as bad as it sounds - initially i sat there once i had got all the mixing of two bottles sorted and changed the needles etc; i just sat there staring at this needle being held at my tummy and just thought i can't do this but it did it and it only hurt a bit when i pushed the plunger in, the needle going in didn't hurt. my cousin who is diabetic has been injecting himself since he was a kid so i took strength from that. what we do eh!! all the best jox


----------

